# For the holiday the r15 is the biggest turkey



## keithwklb (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm about one master reset away from going back to TIVO.....I'm on my second one and this one is a month old. Mine does the following:

-Partial recordings that are unplayable
-yesterday i had NO buffer
-inoperable remote
-SLs that disappear
-The dreaded incorrect time on the recording bar
-The Black screen of death
-recordings that disappear
-yesterday after a reset all the recorded programs came up with the triangle with the exclamation point.

thats all that comes to mind (its early)


It is truly amazing to me that after a full year of having this product it is so awful..
says a LOT about a product when you have to reset 3 or 4 times a day.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

If your unit is that bad i would contact DTV customer service. I have had mine since August and have only had 1 minor issue. This is not to diminish your problems. We can commiserate with you, but without talking to DTV, it is kind of a waste of time.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

keithwklb said:


> I'm about one master reset away from going back to TIVO.....I'm on my second one and this one is a month old. Mine does the following:
> 
> -Partial recordings that are unplayable
> -yesterday i had NO buffer
> ...


We hav had ours a year and it works fine ??


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

If you've done the reformat, and still have these issues, you need a replacement. Unless you're set on Tivo.


----------



## kay (Nov 27, 2005)

mine have been great


----------



## BlueSmurf (Nov 18, 2006)

I've had my R15 for almost 2 years now. I haven't had any problems with it at all.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The very first R15's became available to the general public in November of last year - almost exactly one year to this date.

The only way you could have had an R15 before that was if you worked at DirecTV and had one for testing. Even those were only manufactured around June or July of last year, so it simply isn't possible for you to have had an R15 for almost 2 years.

Also, if you did indeed have an R15 prior to November a year ago, you either never turned it on, or you had problems with it. The first ones shipped to consumers were pretty buggy. I know some people within D* that had R15's before they went public, and they all had problems so far as I am aware.

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know I love the R-15 and have been pondering if I should get my parents one or a DirecTiVo for Xmas.

I have decided to get them an *R-10*.

The R-15 has been released a year now and its no better than it was 2-3-4 months ago really. If the F1/4 release is any indication on what "big update" is coming, I think its going to be a long time before the R-15 gets anywhere near the reliability and stability of the DirecTiVos.

In fact, I am willing to wager that the R-15 is replaced long before it gets to the point of the DirecTiVos. They should have released the R-15 and fully updated it before releasing the HR-20 now splitting their resources and concentrating more on the HR-20.

I cant be running to their house all the time to fix problems and at this time the DirecTiVo is the only option.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I know I love the R-15 and have been pondering if I should get my parents one or a DirecTiVo for Xmas.
> 
> I have decided to get them an *R-10*.
> 
> ...


Imposter! What have you done with the _real_ Bobman?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

keithwklb said:


> I'm about one master reset away from going back to TIVO.....I'm on my second one and this one is a month old. Mine does the following:
> ....
> It is truly amazing to me that after a full year of having this product it is so awful..
> says a LOT about a product when you have to reset 3 or 4 times a day.


I'd recommend trying another R15. I don't know if they have a manufacturing issue or a software issue but many people have zero problems and many have constant issues.

I have seen both, my first R15 a 300 model, had all of the issues you just described (except for the triangle with an exclamation point) I had to reset daily and reformating did not help. My second R15 a 100 model, which was sent as a replacement, has not been reset at all, even though it has exactly the same hookups and the SL's are exactly the same.

Others with the 100 model have posted about having the same issues that my 300 had, so I don't think its model specific.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Imposter! What have you done with the _real_ Bobman?


I have to help my parents enough now with a Hughes GCEBOA and a VCR, I cant imagine how many calls or trips over there I would have if they had the R-15.

I use the R-15 myself all the time but I know the R-10 as a gift would be the least hassle, for me, in the long run.:sure:

I dont know their exact setup but if they need a multiswitch and extra cables run, they have a high up chimney mount, I might have to go the R-15 route for the free installation. Plus I am scared of heights. :grin:


----------



## jdougmc (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I just found this board, and it makes me both a little comforted (that this "problem" isn't just me) and a little peeved (that the R15 isn't a more robust product). I've had to replace my R15 about four times so far, and this current version isn't any better-- most of the problems that have been mentioned in this thread already we've experienced with one or more of the R15s we've had over the last year or so. I've reset, reformatted, re-pretty-much-everything-else. I'm also about one straw away from Tivo.

Sorry this rant had to be one of my first posts here...


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Imposter! What have you done with the _real_ Bobman?


:lol: I was wondering the same.

Bobman, I do think it's cool that you want to get your parents a DVR it would make a nice present. I have tried to talk my brother into making the leap to DVR (he threw out his last VCR years ago and just watches what's on at the time now or plays DVD's). He absolutely doesn't want to bother with DVR's since he's heard about what I've gone through with both the R 15 and then the HR 20. It's soured him on the DVR concept he's never been interested in trying TiVo don't know why since I loved mine.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I talked with my mom yesterday and they dont need two lines hooked up so I am 100% going the R-10 route. Just going to replace the GCEBOA with the R-10.

They like the idea of an all in one device that is a receiver and recorder (so it doesnt mess up) and can pause live TV.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I talked with my mom yesterday and they dont need two lines hooked up so I am 100% going the R-10 route. Just going to replace the GCEBOA with the R-10.
> 
> They like the idea of an all in one device that is a receiver and recorder (so it doesnt mess up) and can pause live TV.


i know it requires commitment, but have you thought about ordering the R15, getting free install of second line, then deactivating it and activating the R10?

Best of all worlds, if you don't mind the committment.


----------



## IndyColts (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys, newbie here. I just ordered an R15 after about 2 years of problems with my Tivo service. I've gone through 4-5 boxes in a matter of a year - all had freeze frame/pixelating issues which I never could resolve. The R15 is our last hope...

So if there's a "turkey" of a DVR in my opinion, it's Tivo, but that's just my experience with it. Hopefully the R15 is a little more stable now that it's been out awhile. I read some old reviews on C-Net and they raked it over the coals!

- Indy


----------

